
HTML, CSS and JavaScript are not enough (esp if you plan to be a indie dev) - fayazara
https://dev.to/fayazara/html-css-js-are-not-enough-esp-if-you-plan-to-be-a-independent-dev-2a77
======
onion2k
Counter-argument - if you work as part of a team it's fine to only know a
small, specific set of technologies.

